# Irish Defence Forces biggest logistical operation to date



## eroo (Mar 26, 2008)

> Giant ship sets sail with vital equipment for Chad troops
> 
> Wednesday March 26 2008
> 
> ...


http://www.independent.ie/national-...-vital-equipment-for-chad-troops-1327362.html

Seems like this mission in Chad is really going to be a ground-breaking one for the Defence Forces!A Defence Forces Lt.Gen. is commander of the 3,700 strong EU force;the Army Ranger Wing are deployed on probably their toughest mission to date;the Defence Forces are undertaking their toughest ever logistical op,and in general,the Defence Forces are undertaking probably their toughest assignment yet..if this mission is a success,I think it will be a major benefit to the organisation and it's people.

So,here's to all our people staying safe and getting things done!:)


----------



## Crusader74 (Mar 26, 2008)

I should be going


----------



## eroo (Mar 26, 2008)

Irish_Army01 said:


> I should be going



You 97th Inf BN?


----------



## Crusader74 (Mar 26, 2008)

eroo said:


> You 97th Inf BN?



No, not me...  I applyed but was not reccomended... long story.


----------



## eroo (Mar 26, 2008)

Irish_Army01 said:


> No, not me...  I applyed but was not reccomended... long story.



Why??(you don't have to answer!:))


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 26, 2008)

eroo said:


> Why??(you don't have to answer!:))



He likes cake to much.


----------

